# Thrown myself in at the deep end, advice please???



## woodysdream (13 September 2013)

Hello, after taking a ten year break, I decided it was time to get back into horses. My profession I am an animal behaviourist, but it has been a long time since I last worked with horses. A sucker for a good rescue case and not wanting to rush into things. I rescued a dartmoor colt, free to anyone that could catch him. the PO had told me she has got him from a dealer in autumn of 2012 as she felt sorry for him, put him in her field and never caught him again, although I dont think they tried very hard as he was a lot easier to catch than i anticipated, never kicked out, just stood stiff and stubborn. We got him in the box fine, he was stressed but so well mannered! 
This is him when I collected him in April 
	
	
		
		
	


	





https://plus.google.com/photos/1061...5923064454031881714&oid=106112026589031968248

Anyway all going well, had a beautiful summer together, he is now well handled and fine with people, most traffic and animals. So long story short, I have lost the lease on the field that goes with my house and am REALLY struggling to find anything close to me. Currently he is stabled with access to a yard. Not ideal but literally all I can provide at the short notice I was given.

My question is this, how do I tell how old he is and would he be ready to start very light work, meaning he would be in for the winter until the lease is available again, or i find something else. Or do I find somewhere to turn him away for the winter?

He is stabled at my home, my back door opens into him yard, he gets lots of attention and there are other animals on site, would he be ok to spend his winter like this? 

Do you think he IS a dartmoor as im questioning it due to his light bone structure and size. I did read that ponies that come from the bottom of the moors tend to be bigger, also I have searched endlessly and have only ever seen 1 other appaloosa dartmoor???

any advice to my little pickle greatly appreciated.  

this is him now(ish) 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1061...5923065626170620594&oid=106112026589031968248


----------



## dogatemysalad (13 September 2013)

When he is next seen by your vet (immunisations) or dentist for routine rasping, either of them will be able to give you an idea of his age. Does he not have a passport ? His estimated DOB should be on this. 
 Ideally, he would be better off kept with other horses, particularly if he is young. Horses are herd animals and function best with their own kind, as I'm sure, with your background, you're aware. 

Your photo's haven't worked unfortunately, I bet he's lovely.


----------



## Calcyle (13 September 2013)

Can't see the photos I'm afraid, I do not have permission to view the album. Though I do recognise your name, I'm in east Kent too and have stumbled across your website in the past . 

IMO turning away for the winter would probably be preferable, but as long as he has some daily exercise then he's no worse off than plenty of other horses during the winter months. Though as said above, whichever option that would mean he had equine company would be best.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 September 2013)

Purebred Dartmoors don't have the LP (spotty gene) complex, so cannot be spotty. remember that Appaloosa is a breed, not a colour. Other Breeds have the LP complex too (google Knabstruppers for an example) your pony is probably a 'Dartmoor Hill Pony' rather than a 'Dartmoor'.

Sadly, I can't see the photos either. 

If he isn't gelded, please get this done as it will make it far easier for you to find a livery yard for him to stay at. Plus geldings tend to have far nicer lives than average quality colts/stallions (please don't take this the wrong way - I'm not insulting your pony, just stating how rare it is to have a top stallion quality pony that is worth keeping entire).

Please get him some equine company or move him to a yard with other horses (but don't put him in with mares/fillies until he's gelded and enough time has gone by so that he isn't fertile).


----------



## hannahtummons (13 September 2013)

That's a lovely pony! Maybe it was a bit early for you to have this pony that's so nervous but I was exactly the same with mine and now he trusts no one but me and believe me that is so rewarding! Hope you do we'll together!


----------



## woodysdream (14 September 2013)

Thanks for your replies, behaviourally he isnt a problem, we have been clicker training to help him with picking his feet up, and i am having lessons again to refresh my schooling so by the time he is ready i should be too., he is very soft, has never 'kicked off' if he doesnt want to do something he just stands still lol.
 yes I thought he was a hill pony too as the lady i got him from said that the dealer got him from a round up. the farrier said his foal feet had nearly grown out, so he was still quite young, im thinking perhaps and early foal from last year? We have a laminitic shetland to keep him company as she can never stay out on grass for long. 

I think i will look into places where i can turn him away as also its a lot more work keeping him in as im sure you all know!x

Nothing comes into my house without loosing their bits! worked in rescue far too long and since returning to the equine world, im saddened to see how quick people to breed their horses when there are so many out there. its funny how one thing is acceptable for one species and not for others. Anyway thats another can of worms. 

Im not sure how to post pictures, so heres a link to him on my facebook page
oh and thanks for checking out my site! x
this is him in april before he came [content removed]

and this is him in about july time
[content removed]

and i will try and take a pic today


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 September 2013)

Click to expand...

He's very sweet.  It sounds like you are doing everything right. He's got a much brighter future now you have taken him on.


----------



## twiggy2 (14 September 2013)

He needs some turn out with company of his own kind.ETA I see hae has company now which is great-if you can find somewhere to turn him out in a herd for the winter that would be great for his physical and mental well-being.

TBH I am a bit shocked that an 'animal behaviourist' has taken on a very young pony and owned it for a while without doing any research into what that pony may need both emotionally and in order to live a healthy life. 

Has he been vaccinated and is he passported, the vet will give him a health check whilst doing these things and id chip him as that has to be done for a passport now. the passport is now a legal requirement and vaccinations very important for his health. the other important thing to do is discuss worming with your vet and you could ask for an idea of his age whilst the vet is there.

he is a very pretty pony and I hope it goes well for him but you really need to address his basic needs and you have addressed the most important which is company but the rest are very important too.


----------



## trakehnersrock! (14 September 2013)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 September 2013)

T2 - the OP does have company for him, is looking for winter turnout, has gelded him (well got the Vet to do it ) and has the farrier to trim his hooves. 

You are right that he should have a passport, be wormed etc... hopefully the OP is on top of this too.

I had an 11 year break from owning horses and when I bought a horse after that, I needed a bit of reassurance that I was doing things correctly while I got my confidence back/got back into the swing of it. I think the OP is in a similar situation.


----------



## twiggy2 (14 September 2013)

Faracat said:



			T2 - the OP does have company for him, is looking for winter turnout, has gelded him (well got the Vet to do it ) and has the farrier to trim his hooves. 

You are right that he should have a passport, be wormed etc... hopefully the OP is on top of this too.

I had an 11 year break from owning horses and when I bought a horse after that, I needed a bit of reassurance that I was doing things correctly while I got my confidence back/got back into the swing of it. I think the OP is in a similar situation.
		
Click to expand...


yes i did edit to add i see she has company for him and did not mention feet and gelding cos i had already seen that was done.

i agree that often people need reassurance after a break with horses but an animal behaviourist not doing research in to what would be needed just strikes me as odd, if you make your living out of advising and helping those with small animals I don't understand why you would not feel it wa essential to do the research into what a pony would need during the course of its life. At least it is being done now and it sounds like things are heading in the right direction pretty fast for this little man


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 September 2013)

Sorry, I missed your edit.


----------



## woodysdream (14 September 2013)

twiggy2 said:



			yes i did edit to add i see she has company for him and did not mention feet and gelding cos i had already seen that was done.

i agree that often people need reassurance after a break with horses but an animal behaviourist not doing research in to what would be needed just strikes me as odd, if you make your living out of advising and helping those with small animals I don't understand why you would not feel it wa essential to do the research into what a pony would need during the course of its life. At least it is being done now and it sounds like things are heading in the right direction pretty fast for this little man
		
Click to expand...

As a behaviourist I am doing the right thing by gathering all the information possible, (knew it wouldnt take long for people to pass judgement) he had no passport, he has, of course been wormed. This was an unwanted pony left in the field to starve. Personally I think I did the right thing by taking him on. As for free advertising, im not sure what your on about, if referring to the facebook link, if someone could help me upload pics it may make things a little easier. Any way I think I have all the opinons I need, I will continue to put all my time and effort into getting this boy on the right track, Thanks for most of your help ladies, but like most 'helpful' forums this has turned from a little advice about my pony into an attack on my career. 

I am fully aware of the needs of the horse, If i had an option he would spend all his life in a field, im fully aware how a horse is supposed to live, it is my job, I just wanted some advice to ensure I was doing the right thing, just because I work with hundreds of dogs doesnt make me an expert on horses does it.

Thanks ladies, I think I shall leave now


----------



## woodysdream (14 September 2013)

Faracat said:



			He's very sweet.  It sounds like you are doing everything right. He's got a much brighter future now you have taken him on.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## woodysdream (14 September 2013)

How can you assume I have not done my research, he has lived out all the time with me until at short notice the MOD refused to renew the licence on my field, he has been living with a herd. I have been put in a situation where I have no 'ideal' options so have to make do with the best i have. Would it have been better for me to leave him in the field to starve and never been handled? At least he has some quality of life. He is putting on weight, has social interaction. Is now healthy and growing well. If I could magic a field for grazing out my pocket I would, but right now I cant. So my options are to sell him, because everyone wants a hard to handle young pony in their lives dont they. I took this boy on with the sole intention of giving him everything he didnt have. And trust me he has come along way. Why does everyone assume the worst in people?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 September 2013)

WD - I really hope that you let us know how he's progressing. I'd love to see how he turns out.


----------



## twiggy2 (14 September 2013)

woodysdream said:



			As for free advertising, im not sure what your on about, if referring to the facebook link, if someone could help me upload pics it may make things a little easier. 

I am fully aware of the needs of the horse, If i had an option he would spend all his life in a field, im fully aware how a horse is supposed to live, it is my job, I just wanted some advice to ensure I was doing the right thing, just because I work with hundreds of dogs doesnt make me an expert on horses does it.
		
Click to expand...

Whoa, I never mentioned advertising-please read my post again.

I am not judging you-I was expressing my opinion that I felt it odd that you did not do your research before now.

If you are fully aware of the needs of a horse why are you asking if a foal could live on its own with no turnout for the winter?

so if he still has no passport though and as you don't mention it I will assume he has not been vaccinated-I am not passing judgement but a passport is required by law and vaccinating a young hill pony would be top priority for me


'It seems that things are heading in the right direction fast for this little man' is hardly a negative judgemental comment.


----------



## dogatemysalad (14 September 2013)

Don't worry, OP. He looks a lovely chap. It's difficult getting back into the swing of things after a long break, however, the passport needs sorting soon as its a legal requirement. If you need to transport him to a livery or to the vets, he will need the passport to accompany him. 
 As already mentioned, the vet will give him an estimated DOB for this, as will his dentist and then you'll have a better idea of how to progress with his training.


----------



## ArabianBeauty (14 September 2013)

I've fallen in love with him - he's gorgeous. I think you appear to have researched what you've done and are asking for advice on something you're not sure about. Ignore the negative post - some people just come on here to put other people down x good luck with him


----------



## putasocinit (14 September 2013)

Well done OP he is beautiful, ignore the trouble makes, your pony is more exciting, have fun.


----------



## twiggy2 (14 September 2013)

what have I said that is negative or trouble making?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (14 September 2013)

twiggy2 said:



			what have I said that is negative or trouble making?
		
Click to expand...

I think your posts were valid but perhaps a little direct. I can see where you're coming from, the OP didn't specifiy that her area of expertise was centred on small animals. On a horse forum, we tend to read the term animal behaviourist as someone who works with small pets and equines.
 There are a few things the OP needs to sort out and its difficult to get the right tone sometimes when on a forum. Your advise is fair enough but the OP has good intentions which is a good start.


----------



## Smogul (19 September 2013)

hannahtummons said:



			That's a lovely pony! Maybe it was a bit early for you to have this pony that's so nervous but I was exactly the same with mine and now he trusts no one but me and believe me that is so rewarding! Hope you do we'll together!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, if the pony only trusts you, you have not done a good job!


----------

